# Accessory nipple removal code



## jdibble (Dec 6, 2012)

What code would you use for the excision of accessory nipples on the trunk?  My doctor is using 19120 but not sure if that would be correct if they are on the trunk and not on the breasts!

Thanks,


----------



## JDACPC (Dec 6, 2012)

19120 is correct.  There is actually an ICD vol 3 code for this (85.24 excision of accessory nipple) and it cross maps to 19120.  With the code dcescription for 85.24, I don't think it matters where it is.


----------



## jdibble (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you Jredline for your response! I know there are alot of ICD 9 procedure codes that better describe the procedure done, but not as many CPT.  It is good to know that it cross codes over to the 19120!


----------

